# Lake Jackson duck hunting??????



## buckblaster47 (Mar 14, 2011)

Does anyone know if you can duck hunt lake jackson?


----------



## SMASHINFOWL (Mar 14, 2011)

i think you can hunt the rivers that feed it but not on the main lake


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 14, 2011)

Where is Lake Jackson?


----------



## Cutem all Jack (Mar 14, 2011)

You cant hunt South of the hwy 36 bridge. But you can hunt up the Yellow South and tussahaw rivers above the bridge along with the 3476 other people. I live right by it and I wouldnt waste my time There is more Sky busters than there is ducks. Good luck!


----------



## jerry russell (Mar 14, 2011)

No Hunting on Lake Jackson. It is a Georgia Power owned lake. Here is a link to the Georgia Power lakes that do allow hunting.

http://www.georgiapower.com/lakes/home.asp

The legality of hunting the rivers that feed it -the Yellow and South and Tussahaw (Alcovy river is out, blocked by the falls)  is a discussion that will get this forum fired up quicker than you can imagine.

Like Cut-em-all said- you could probably make lots of duck hunting friends up there.


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 14, 2011)

*Thanks for the info.*

I would have hated to drive from Savannah and find out I could not hunt.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Mar 15, 2011)

Killer elite, Dont waste your time I am 1 mile from the south river, 3 miles from the Tussahaw 10 miles from the yellow river. Like cutem-all-Jack said. Inless you are wanting to meet alot of new people. I am so close I dont hunt there. Stay at the coast or go north or drive over them while you are heading west.
Good luck and besafe
Larry


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 15, 2011)

*Thanks*



Larry Young Jr said:


> Killer elite, Dont waste your time I am 1 mile from the south river, 3 miles from the Tussahaw 10 miles from the yellow river. Like cut-me-all said. Inless you are wanting to meet alot of new people. I am so close I dont hunt there. Stay at the coast or go north or drive over them while you are heading west.
> Good luck and besafe
> Larry


 Thanks Larry good info.


----------



## 27metalman (Mar 15, 2011)

I'd still go... Then you could tell everyone - "Man what a waste of time! There was a barking dog on every dock."


----------



## SMASHINFOWL (Mar 15, 2011)

haha go to the jewel...10 million hunters with 1 tame duck...same as jackson...you can kill those white mallards out there...


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Feb 16, 2012)

Here I was thinking yall was talking about Lake Jackson in FLA, which you can hunt when there is water on wed, sat and sun.  Used have great hunting, haven't been there in years though.


----------



## r_hammett86 (Feb 19, 2012)

you can hunt jackson????? i'll see you there next season along with everyone else who reads this post....


when are they going to stop allowing name dropping on this forum? some folks works hard to find ducks here in GA and then somone drops a names and BOOM! 5000 + people show up....\


glad I have access to private lands cuz public land in GA is a joke/nightmare...


----------



## bunnyhunter (Feb 19, 2012)

Hunt during the week and you'll do fine. There's ducks their. Just put some time in before hand. Good luck.


----------



## duckhunter2010 (Feb 19, 2012)

bunnyhunter said:


> Hunt during the week and you'll do fine. There's ducks their. Just put some time in before hand. Good luck.



are you serious? Lake Jackson near Jackson, GA in central GA? that lake is closed to hunting bud. maybe your post should say "hunt during the week and you'll get a fine... or any time for that matter"


----------



## bunnyhunter (Feb 19, 2012)

Main lake is closed to hunting the rivers aren't. Read your regs.


----------



## duckhunter2010 (Feb 19, 2012)

any part of those rivers that is technically considered the "lake" is closed. maybe you should specify in your first post that the Tussahaw, South, and Alcovy rivers are open for hunting. he asked about Lake Jackson. not trying to argue, but specifying will save everybody some trouble.


----------



## vowell462 (Feb 20, 2012)

r_hammett86 said:


> you can hunt jackson????? i'll see you there next season along with everyone else who reads this post....
> 
> 
> when are they going to stop allowing name dropping on this forum? some folks works hard to find ducks here in GA and then somone drops a names and BOOM! 5000 + people show up....\
> ...


They arent. The mods have addressed this more than once in this forum. The fella just asked if it was open to hunting, didnt ask about landings or specific places. If you hunt public land, then you will see the public. Nothing to get your briches in a wad over.


----------



## stick_slinger (Feb 20, 2012)

I knew once i seen the title of this thread somebody was gonna get all riled up.

CJ


----------



## 10gaMafia (Feb 20, 2012)

hunters, especially ones here in GA, who worry about name dropping crack me up.  All of the secret GA waterfowl locations must remain secret....give me a break.   What happened to freedom of speech?  The duck gestapo is out to shutdown all name droppers


----------



## honda (Feb 20, 2012)

vowell462 said:


> They arent. The mods have addressed this more than once in this forum. The fella just asked if it was open to hunting, didnt ask about landings or specific places. If you hunt public land, then you will see the public. Nothing to get your briches in a wad over.




Thanks for pointing this out.  seems like some people are trying to get revenge because last week when they were getting into this great sport they got blasted for dropping a name, now it's their turn. 

I saw two geese fly over my local high school baseball field this past weekend, dare I mention the name. 

Maybe, they should do away with this forum being that you can't speak about anything anymore. I'm sure that I'll get blasted for this comment but it's the truth. I really enjoy reading all the intelligent post but after about the 3rd comment it turns south. Why?


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 20, 2012)

honda said:


> I saw two geese fly over my local high school baseball field this past weekend, dare I mention the name.



They were headed to my spot.


----------



## bunnyhunter (Feb 20, 2012)

Duckhunter2010 - if you would read above my first post you would see that the rivers had already been cleared up. I was simply telling the guy to hunt during the week to avoid the crowd. Didn't see any need in relisting the rivers names. Thanks.


----------



## HalOutdoors (Jul 18, 2014)

http://georgiawildlife.com/node/3206
the forum isn't the only way to get info.


----------

